# Looking for Sub w/ Machine in North Aurora, IL



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I am looking for a sub with a machine in North Aurora, IL to service a storage facility. 2" trigger, no walks, Salt by request only. (3-4 hr plow)

Please email me at [email protected] if you are interested and I will get you a site map.

Thanks!


----------

